# Jump Start Battery



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

Does anyone carry a jump start battery pak with them in case they have to jump start their main battery?

If so, what make and/or model do you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I do. Bought it at Walmart. Used it once on the water to help someone else out (put it in the net and sent it over to them). The biggest thing is you can use it to provide juice to your marine radio to call for assistance if nothing else.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i just always have 2 batteries in my boat. so if one goes dead i can switch to the other one and im good to go. i have them on a battery switch i can run on battery 1 or battery 2 or both batteries.

right now i have a set of trim tabs/trolling motors mounted on the back of my boat so i have 4 batteries in my boat. 2 for the boat and 2 for my trolling motors.
sherman


----------

